# Just a week and...



## dystopiamachine (Jul 8, 2010)

...he looks so much better!

A week ago we rescued a 12 week old male GSD(mix?) puppy from a foster home, and at the time he looked skinny, pitiful and bug-eyed. His face was thin and honestly I thought he was part greyhound or something else really strange-- He only looked like a GSD in some of the gait and in his coat. You could see most of his ribs.

This is the first true picture I have of him.









And here is right after his first bath, poor guy.









But after training and walking and regular feeding and tons of love, his face has filled out handsomely and you can barely see his ribs at all-- and he looks so much happier.









He's even fantastic in the car, look at that smile!


----------



## dystopiamachine (Jul 8, 2010)

This picture was the first photo we had seen of him, in his ad. It was taken about a month ago.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

I hope the other pup is doing as well as yours. 
Whats his name?


----------



## dystopiamachine (Jul 8, 2010)

@Shadow's mum: His name is Spencer.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

What a transformation!! Time for a happy dance!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Spencer is just so darn adorable and it's great that there is a change for the better already! Good work


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Good work, he looks great.


----------



## 1964f-85 (Jun 8, 2010)

Reminds me of alot of my GSD rescue! (14 weeks, 25lbs)


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Aw - those pictures made my lunch hour. I love the look in his eyes in the blanket picture. So rewarding!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Looking really good. What a nice thing to happen to the poor little guy. Great job!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

What a cute little fella! Congrats to you for helping!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you so much for helping him, he looks so much healthier in the short time you've had him!  I think he looks like he may be PB, anyone else agree?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you've done wonders for him, he definately looks much healthier and VERY HAPPY!


----------

